# Wood id



## keithbyrd (May 27, 2017)

I have two pieces of wood- one I thought was red palm and when I found a piece of red palm I realized it wasn't- but I have no idea - can anyone help if the wood on the left?







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JohnU (May 27, 2017)

Looked like Ipe or teak to me.


----------



## bioguy (May 27, 2017)

The one on the left might be Jatoba


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 27, 2017)

I'm with John, my first guess would be ipe


----------



## SteveG (May 27, 2017)

I do not have a guess, but can offer supporting info. Ipe is exceptionally dense wood, even when well dried. (Might sink in water.) It is also very hard, and is an oily wood. If these characteristics are found in your sample, you may be on track to identifying the species.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 1, 2017)

i have some Ipe and pretty sure it isnt that - will take a picture and post later tonight


----------



## tomas (Jun 1, 2017)

You might consider Lyptus as a possibility.

Tomas


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a piece of wood that looks exactly like that. I think my friend who gave it to me said it was teak.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 2, 2017)

here is a picture with Red palm, Unknown in the middle and Ipe on the left!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 2, 2017)

Ipe / Brazilian walnut can be dark and light.  I've gotten some from crates before that were darker and sanded the surface to expose lighter colors. The last I had looked just like yours.  Here's a link to a page about it.  Hopefully it will help. I just remember it being very splintery and dense.  Ipe Lumber - Wood - East Teak   Jatoba / Brazilian Cherry is also similar with dark lines in the grain.   I've gotten lots of flooring scraps of that that looks similar but my pieces had better grain character and was smoother, but that's a possibility too.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jun 2, 2017)

Possibly cumaru (Cumaru | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood)) aka Brazilian Teak, which they say is difficult to tell from Ipe, I think the end grain matches cumaru better than ipe.  Also, apparently Ipe is a genus of 30 trees, with 5 being important sources of lumber.  I'm not sure how the wood of the different species might vary, but I imagine that there are differences.  Maybe there is a genetic testing expert out there who could give us a definitive answer :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  "and the tree's father is?!"


----------



## PenPal (Jun 2, 2017)

Has the appearance of Merbeau or Teak. Merbeau is used extensively over here for decking.

Peter.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you all for the help!  After much looking I am going with Cumaru!!  I found a piece of Cumaru on my shelf that is very close to this piece!


----------

